# Appli Ipod sur Ipad 2



## bulpy (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous (ou plutôt bonsoir, vu l'heure !  )

J'essaie en vain d'obtenir une lecture audio 'track by track' sur l'appli Ipod de mon tout récent Ipad2, en vain... qu'ils s'agissent des albums, ou des playlists, l'appli veut absolument tout lire en continu !!

Je n'ai trouvé nulle part (i.e. sur itunes avant synchro) le paramètre qui va bien et qui permettrait, à la fin d'un morceau, à la lecture audio de s'arrêter...

Je suis prof de musique et ce paramètre est aboslument fondamental pour moi ! 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? La lecture d'un morceau unique est-elle seulement possible ?
Faut-il que je me tourne vers une autre appli de lecture audio ? Si oui laquelle ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide !


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2011)

Une solution, lire la musique trouvée via Spotlight :°)


----------



## bulpy (11 Septembre 2011)

merci Larme ! je vais essayer ça de suite...

entre-temps j'ai essayé Playlist, qui fonctionne également, mais il faut penser à activer le carré au centre du lecteur virtuel à chaque morceau (par défaut il lit les morceaux à la chaîne comme les autres...).

Je vais tenter Spotlight et reviens dans quelques minutes ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------

appli de photographie ! rien à voir  ! :mouais:


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2011)

Ok...
Spotlight, c'est le moteur de recherche dans le monde Mac, et il me semble aussi que c'est le cas dans iOS...
Suffit de passer sur l'espace avant le général (en gros, la page -1 ou 0 des applications)...


----------

